# STAX SRM-D10 Portable Electrostatic Headphone Amplifier / DAC



## roofus

Has any anyone tried or tested the Stax SRM-D10 Portable Electrostatic Headphone Amplifier / DAC yet?

My search came up dry?


----------



## KHADIS

Hi ,

yes it is ok for a portable Amplifier .

Battery life time is a bit short , needs around some 150 Hours to burn in.


----------



## roofus (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks for the info.

Battery life is always less than claimed  . . . for every single portable device I own!!!

I ordered one and expect to receive it in about 2 weeks. I will post my impressions shortly thereafter.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## formyears

hello,
received mine last week with the 009s.  Been listening to AMP and DAC functions for about 40 hrs.  yes the sound is a bit harsh and the amp is easy to clip the bass.


----------



## formyears

formyears said:


> hello,
> received mine last week with the 009s.  Been listening to AMP and DAC functions for about 40 hrs.  yes the sound is a bit harsh and the amp is easy to clip the bass.


----------



## roofus

Thanks for posting the photo. It gives us an idea of size. What Walkman are you using for scale?


----------



## formyears (Jan 5, 2019)

roofus said:


> Thanks for posting the photo. It gives us an idea of size. What Walkman are you using for scale?


sony mwa45, another size example photo of the stax 009s, sony Z1 in the stax sr009s new flagship thread.


----------



## formyears

D10 USB details: mac osx needs no driver, win 10 uses XMOS driver.  iTunes for mac and foobar2000 for win10 both work seamlessly.
seems they have different capabilities:


----------



## formyears (Feb 10, 2019)

Been two months listening to the D10 and the 009s.  Guess its broken-in by now after listening for several hours/day.
The D10 volume control setting seems log tapered as 1/2 way and beyond adds only the top most 3db.
In contrast the sony ta zh1es that shows the range more linearly via a db indicator.  ( I have switched to the analog ip of the D10).
Sound is naturally logarithmic and noticeable is the change in loudness (as F.M.curves c1933 latest ISO 226:2003 ). 

For high {enough} input levels the 1/3 position level reveals a full sounding  spectrum.  At the 1/2 position the device seems to make the 009s sound bright.
the micro dynamics are clearly evident with the expanse of space between music.  The sound field increases with added volume control setting as the power bandwidth decreases.
Weather it is the loudness effect or the D10's power bandwidth, the stax 009s clearly reveals the natural frequency response changes in loudness. obvious ikw.


----------



## formyears

the srm d10 next to its non-portable model, minus the dac at 5x price


----------



## biscottino

The quality of the d10 is very very high if used with a great source.
Internal dac is good, but added a Hugo2, the sound is more rich and transparent.


----------



## formyears

biscottino said:


> The quality of the d10 is very very high if used with a great source.
> Internal dac is good, but added a Hugo2, the sound is more rich and transparent.


i used the sony ta 1z audio out as well as the audio from the wallkman.  its the amps limitations i can hear.
in the form of siblance and congestion.  the better dac gives it less of that to amplify.  just like the input tubes in the srm t8000do..


----------



## biscottino

the d10 amplifies my 009bk perfectly, I do not need more power, I have a sound rich in details and nuances from hugo2 using good AudioQuest cables.
The result is worse with its internal dac, it is more congested and with lower, but the mid-range loses details and clarity.


----------



## formyears

biscottino said:


> the d10 amplifies my 009bk perfectly, I do not need more power, I have a sound rich in details and nuances from hugo2 using good AudioQuest cables.
> The result is worse with its internal dac, it is more congested and with lower, but the mid-range loses details and clarity.


the larger ‘amp’ offers more space for the music to spring from. to me, thats what its sounds like when volume matched.
the subtle details appear out of, well, thin air and then vanish.  or so ive trained mybrain/ears to beleive.
also the ip stage tube in my t8000 darkens the bright top end (d10) improving my contrast sensitivity.


----------



## biscottino

I do not know the t8000 but Kevin Gilmore advised against playing with the valves. I also have a kgss Carbon that has detail, dynamics and silence, but the D10, in smaller proportion, defends very well, the volume is at 12 and only with some dsd I go a little bit further


----------



## formyears (Feb 23, 2019)

biscottino said:


> I do not know the t8000 but Kevin Gilmore advised against playing with the valves. I also have a kgss Carbon that has detail, dynamics and silence, but the D10, in smaller proportion, defends very well, the volume is at 12 and only with some dsd I go a little bit further


fam w/ stax mofia and respectfully, i keep my hands out ouf my 5k amp.  there is a warning about it in the users man


----------



## biscottino

formyears said:


> fam w/ stax mofia and respectfully, i keep my hands out ouf my 5k amp. thres a warning about it in the users man





formyears said:


> fam w/ stax mofia and respectfully, i keep my hands out ouf my 5k amp.  thres a warning about it in the users man


Yesss, good idea!


----------



## formyears (Feb 23, 2019)

biscottino said:


> Yesss, good idea!


plus its 120 deg F in there, t8000 not d10, only warm to touch, no tubes.


----------



## alpha421

Loving the D10/SR003MK2-CES A1 combo.  I'm surprised that the battery life is pretty accurate at 3.5hrs USB.  Too bad there's no indication that the battery is running low as the D10 unit spontaneously shuts down.

Has anyone ventured into an external 14V battery pack for the D10?

I'm investigating this one:
https://www.powerstream.com/PST-MP3500.htm

Also, has anybody confirmed with Stax that leaving the charger plugged into the D10 degrades the internal battery?  I'm still waiting on a response from Stax regarding this.


----------



## purk

I like my D10 and I think it sounds very good given its size.  It plays very very well with the Koss ESP950 and a little bright with the 009.  Agreed with others on getting better results with external DAC.  I have the TA-ZH1ES and the DAC out is good but not great.


----------



## Soundwave76

Does the D10 work as a DAC with the iPhone + USB adapter?


----------



## zenman0

Soundwave76 said:


> Does the D10 work as a DAC with the iPhone + USB adapter?



Yes, it does... and


----------



## Soundwave76

Great, thanks!


----------



## Big Yoshi

Work with l300ltd in a relatively decent level (the amp part is slightly better than srm-d50), perfect with kse1500(which I believe beat the original shure amp).


----------



## zenman0

I used the SRM-D10 with Stax SR-009 headphones directly connected to the lightning port on my iPhone X.  
Excellent sound.
Obviously, not as good as my non-portable SRM-007tII, but very respectable, nonetheless, for a portable electrostatic amp/DAC.
Had the volume control up to midway for most music (with max volume set on the iPhone).  On some music, volume control was up to 3/4.

Hope to try it with SR-009S next week.  Should be even better, I think.


----------



## Big Yoshi (Sep 28, 2019)

zenman0 said:


> I used the SRM-D10 with Stax SR-009 headphones directly connected to the lightning port on my iPhone X.
> Excellent sound.
> Obviously, not as good as my non-portable SRM-007tII, but very respectable, nonetheless, for a portable electrostatic amp/DAC.
> Had the volume control up to midway for most music (with max volume set on the iPhone).  On some music, volume control was up to 3/4.
> ...


A Lambda instead of Omega is maybe more suitable for d10,


----------



## zenman0

I don't have a Lambda. Only the SR-009 and the SR-009S.  The D10 drives them well

I used a lightning-to-3.5mm adapter to connect my iPhone to the 3.5mm input of the D10. 
I'll try a lightning-to-USB adapter next week to hear if the D10's DAC gives better sound than the iPhone's DAC.


----------



## Big Yoshi

zenman0 said:


> I don't have a Lambda. Only the SR-009 and the SR-009S.  The D10 drives them well
> 
> I used a lightning-to-3.5mm adapter to connect my iPhone to the 3.5mm input of the D10.
> I'll try a lightning-to-USB adapter next week to hear if the D10's DAC gives better sound than the iPhone's DAC.



And you can play DSD if you use USB adapter.


----------



## daytrader

I’m wondering whether there is  much benefit to using an external dac in my very elementary Stax set up, IPhone, D-10, L700s? If yes at what price level do I have to be at to surpass the dac performance in the d10?  I’m also wondering if I’m running a dac into the D10 which already has a dac, do I run into any conflict problems?


----------



## NehPets

daytrader said:


> I’m wondering whether there is  much benefit to using an external dac in my very elementary Stax set up, IPhone, D-10, L700s? If yes at what price level do I have to be at to surpass the dac performance in the d10?  I’m also wondering if I’m running a dac into the D10 which already has a dac, do I run into any conflict problems?


I've yet to use the D10's internal DAC; I'll try it when I get round to buying a suitable cable. I currently use it with the line output from a QLS QA361 and my L700mkII sounds great. Using the analogue input, rather than the digital, also extents the D10's pretty dreadful battery life.


----------



## daytrader

NehPets said:


> I've yet to use the D10's internal DAC; I'll try it when I get round to buying a suitable cable. I currently use it with the line output from a QLS QA361 and my L700mkII sounds great. Using the analogue input, rather than the digital, also extents the D10's pretty dreadful battery life.



Thank you.  So using the analogue input of the D10 bypasses the internal dac?


----------



## NehPets

daytrader said:


> Thank you.  So using the analogue input of the D10 bypasses the internal dac?


Yes, it bypasses the internal dac.


----------



## forestitalia

This is a great combo for me, would say exceptional for the price, I keep volume at 12-13hr max. Internal Dac is good, but for me works better as pure amplifier, D10 sounds neutral to me, susceptible to the source and quality of recordings. 
D10 drives well the Jade too, volume max 15hr.


----------



## daytrader (Jan 7, 2020)

In response to a previous post, the Chord Hugo2 seems like somewhat overkill on something that only costs $900.  I wish the Mojo had rca or a fixed 3.5mm output.  Not sure if I read this correctly in a previous review but...the 3.5mm earphones jacks will not work properly as a fixed signal output. I’d consider the RME ADI-2 DAC if it had portability.


----------



## Soundwave76

daytrader said:


> I’m wondering whether there is  much benefit to using an external dac in my very elementary Stax set up, IPhone, D-10, L700s? If yes at what price level do I have to be at to surpass the dac performance in the d10?  I’m also wondering if I’m running a dac into the D10 which already has a dac, do I run into any conflict problems?



ASR measurements have proven lately, that price does not correlate automatically with quality and performance in DACs. Even the iPhone USB dongle performs VERY well as a DAC and I am pretty sure that company like Stax doesn't mess up DAC implementations either. 

I am very tempted to give the D10 a try. Too bad they don't seem to be around in the used gear market.


----------



## zenman0

I use the D10 with Stax-009s and my iPhone X.  Great sound. Don't need to have the volume control beyond 12 for most music.


----------



## daytrader (Jan 24, 2020)

The internal dac is the ESS ES9018 DAC coupled with TI OPA1642 in the D10.


----------



## Zachik

Thread has been very quiet for 7+ months...
I would love to try this little guy - anyone selling theirs by any chance? 
Quick search through the FS section shows VERY few sold in the last year.  I wonder if people are happy with it, or whether very few sold by Stax to begin with?


----------



## daytrader

Zachik said:


> Thread has been very quiet for 7+ months...
> I would love to try this little guy - anyone selling theirs by any chance?
> Quick search through the FS section shows VERY few sold in the last year.  I wonder if people are happy with it, or whether very few sold by Stax to begin with?


So the guy over at Z Reviews just did a review last week on the Stax D10 that he just received recently, it came new in an unopened box.  A quarter of the way through the review he goes through the serial number and date code stamped on the unit.  It’s September 2018, I think this answers your question.  But to be clear, I’ve owned one, and it sounds exactly like you would expect from a Stax product, with the extra added luxury feature of mobility.  Worth the $900 if you want mobile!


----------



## daytrader (Aug 22, 2020)

Deleted.


----------



## MaxH13

Just about to get a L700 Mark 11 and SRM-D10 combination but need some guidance re input.
I have a Astell&Kern SR 25 and want to know how to get the best output from it into the D10.


----------



## NehPets

MaxH13 said:


> Just about to get a L700 Mark 11 and SRM-D10 combination but need some guidance re input.
> I have a Astell&Kern SR 25 and want to know how to get the best output from it into the D10.


D10 will accept a USB-Audio input via its micro USB connector, or an analogue input via its 3.5mm socket. I use mine with the 2V line level output from a QLS QA361 and the L700II/D10 combo gets plenty loud at around 50% volume. I'm going to try it with an attenuated output to see, or rather hear, how the D10 sounds maxed out.


----------



## daytrader (Aug 30, 2020)

MaxH13 said:


> Just about to get a L700 Mark 11 and SRM-D10 combination but need some guidance re input.
> I have a Astell&Kern SR 25 and want to know how to get the best output from it into the D10.


Do your homework on which dac is better, Stax or A&K?   I’m guessing the SR 25 is and if you go that route  use the 3.5 mm analog input so to by pass the D10 dac.  You don’t need double conversion.  But then again trying both inputs and listen to make sure. 

*I had been using mine with the Denafrips Ares II with really good results*, much better than the internal Stax dac.  But if I would have never tried an external dac I would have been happy regardless as it still offered the Stax house sound.

It’s also been said that volume knob rotation past noon only increases the high freq by +3 dB having no effect on the bottom end freq.


Peak at this...https://headfonics.com/2019/03/stax-srm-d10-first-contact/


----------



## MaxH13

Okay, thanks, the first bit makes sense. 
Which connection out of the SR25 should I use into the D10?


----------



## etroze86

Following!!! I have a D10 with L500 MKii on the way and I am really excited to get into the stax world.


----------



## h2oh

pired it with stax sr-009 and sr-009s, still usable and have a decent price, but can expect more than that.


----------



## NehPets

MaxH13 said:


> Okay, thanks, the first bit makes sense.
> Which connection out of the SR25 should I use into the D10?


Enable the Line Out function on the SR25, then connect it to the D10 via the unbalanced 3.5mm headphone output.


----------



## NehPets

daytrader said:


> Do your homework on which dac is better, Stax or A&K?   I’m guessing the SR 25 is and if you go that route  use the 3.5 mm analog input so to by pass the D10 dac.  You don’t need double conversion.  But then again trying both inputs and listen to make sure.
> 
> *I had been using mine with the Denafrips Ares II with really good results*, much better than the internal Stax dac.  But if I would have never tried an external dac I would have been happy regardless as it still offered the Stax house sound.
> 
> ...


For me, running the D10 maxed out has a favourable effect on soundstage/imaging, while only reducing battery life by about 20 minutes.


----------



## daytrader

NehPets said:


> For me, running the D10 maxed out has a favourable effect on soundstage/imaging, while only reducing battery life by about 20 minutes.


With this adjustment to the volume control on the D10, what’s the setting range like for the source when using that volume pot?  Are you getting anywhere near noon to 2pm which seems to be best for dynamics?  So noise is not an issue?


----------



## NehPets

daytrader said:


> With this adjustment to the volume control on the D10, what’s the setting range like for the source when using that volume pot?  Are you getting anywhere near noon to 2pm which seems to be best for dynamics?  So noise is not an issue?


With a full 2V output from my source, noon on the D10 is too loud for me. With 16dB attenuation, so somewhere around 0.35V output from the source, I can max out the D10 and the volume is comparable to setting the dial to the power lamp when using the 2V output. I think 12dB of attenuation (0.5V output) would be optimal. I haven't encountered any issues with noise.


----------



## Zachik

Anyone used an Android phone (or tablet) as source, using its USB-C port?
If so - which "USB-C to micro-USB" cable have you used?


----------



## Zachik

Got a question for the folks who own a D10:
So I got a used D10 yesterday, and it was partially charged. After exactly 1.5 hours of playing music this morning, battery flat-lined. OK...
I plugged it in to charge, and the charge LED turned solid RED as expected.
Then, approx. 50 minutes later, LED is now flashing RED (slow 1-2 second flash cycle). 
Manual says: "If red light flashes please check whether the attached power adapter is used"
(whatever that means...)
To clarify, the power adapter is the Stax branded one, with the flat rubbery feeling cable.

*ANY advice? May I assume that is NOT normal behavior? Please help...*
For now, I am letting it keep "charging" and see if at any point it would stop charging (LED off)...


----------



## NehPets

Zachik said:


> Anyone used an Android phone (or tablet) as source, using its USB-C port?
> If so - which "USB-C to micro-USB" cable have you used?


Any USB 2.0 cable should work.


----------



## daytrader (Sep 4, 2020)

Zachik said:


> Got a question for the folks who own a D10:
> So I got a used D10 yesterday, and it was partially charged. After exactly 1.5 hours of playing music this morning, battery flat-lined. OK...
> I plugged it in to charge, and the charge LED turned solid RED as expected.
> Then, approx. 50 minutes later, LED is now flashing RED (slow 1-2 second flash cycle).
> ...


Yeah sorry, so no idea what they mean by “flashing red...”, it‘s like they didn‘t finish their train of thought.  I’ve never seen mine flash red but must be something to do with AC as it refers to the adapter plug?  Flashing green means no audio signal detected while the DC10 is on. The green LED just goes out when dead and it goes solid red when charging, then off when fully charged, takes about 3 hrs from a complete drain.  As for listening times, my experience, when first out of the box, was about 4.5hrs+  for line mode and 3.5+  in usb dac mode.  Each ran about 15 mins over what the stated times were in the foldout manual.  Which is pretty good!


----------



## Zachik

daytrader said:


> It just goes solid red when charging then off when charged, takes about 3 hrs from a complete drain.


Thanks - will wait for others to chime in, too.
It has been just over 2 hours since I plugged it in (battery totally drained). Will wait 2 more hours and see if red LED goes off or not...
I have a feeling I am going to ask the seller to take it back and refund my money


----------



## etroze86

Zachik said:


> Thanks - will wait for others to chime in, too.
> It has been just over 2 hours since I plugged it in (battery totally drained). Will wait 2 more hours and see if red LED goes off or not...
> I have a feeling I am going to ask the seller to take it back and refund my money


Do you live in a different country than the original owner? I know APOS Audio was curious of the what the power standards are where I live.


----------



## Zachik

etroze86 said:


> Do you live in a different country than the original owner? I know APOS Audio was curious of the what the power standards are where I live.


Both seller and I live in the US.  
I am not sure the seller was the original owner, though.


----------



## etroze86

Zachik said:


> Both seller and I live in the US.
> I am not sure the seller was the original owner, though.


Might be worth it to contact Stax and see if they can help.


----------



## daytrader

etroze86 said:


> Might be worth it to contact Stax and see if they can help.


Call Staxaudio.com, aka Woo Audio out of NY.  Ask for Mike, great guy, he will definitely answer all your questions.


----------



## Zachik

daytrader said:


> Call Staxaudio.com, aka Woo Audio out of NY.  Ask for Mike, great guy, he will definitely answer all your questions.


I know Mike @HiFiGuy528 (bought *several *Woo Audio amps from him!)
Mike - can you please PM me?  I cannot start a PM thread with you, due to your privacy settings on Head-Fi...


----------



## Zachik

daytrader said:


> The green LED just goes out when dead and it goes solid red when charging, then off when fully charged, *takes about 3 hrs from a complete drain*.


Exactly 4 hours from complete drain, and red light is still blinking... (as mentioned before, was solid red for the first 50 minutes or so, but blinking red since)
Will give it another hour before I disconnect, and then test how long the battery lasts through USB input (was exactly 1.5 hours when I got it "fully charged" from the seller yesterday).


----------



## daytrader

Zachik said:


> Exactly 4 hours from complete drain, and red light is still blinking... (as mentioned before, was solid red for the first 50 minutes or so, but blinking red since)
> Will give it another hour before I disconnect, and then test how long the battery lasts through USB input (was exactly 1.5 hours when I got it "fully charged" from the seller yesterday).


Zachik, Something just ain’t right!


----------



## xcom

I have been playing for several weeks with the D10 paired with the L700 mkII. I have experienced quite the opposite when comes to volume. The amp seems to drive them very well and while they do need volume around 11 o'clock or so when using the internal dac still works out very well.


----------



## MaxH13

I have had the D10 and L700 mk11 for just under two weeks and although I have nothing to really gauge it by - apart from conventional headphones - the volume is more than adequate for my listening levels with quite a bit in reserve.
This is my first Stax setup and I must say I am delighted with it


----------



## daytrader

Agree with the two above statements in regards to the D10 mated with the L700s.


----------



## etroze86

S10 does great with the l500mkII. I don't have an estat reference but damn this combo is amazing for music.


----------



## daytrader

Has anyone heard(paired)the D10 with the current Stax  SR-003MK2 for a true portable experience?  I’ve been able to listen the the D10 with the L700 which was a very pleasant experience but have never come across any comments when the 003MK2 is used with the D10, which frankly seems what Stax had in mind?


----------



## daytrader (Dec 19, 2020)

So I’ve been using my Stax D10/SR-003mk2 combo for some months now and after an initial break in period I must say it really impressed me as for what Stax has finally achieved here with portables.   I’ve been listening to Stax for just a few years now with my main system currently consisting of the L700/007tII/ Denafrips Ares II Dac combo so I think I have a pretty good point of reference.

With well recored music and when volume is set correctly, for me it’s been around the 10 o’clock on the volume pot, as I have come to find out unless really needed a higher output only seems to increase the high frequency with little effect on mid or base. So with most recording levels the 10 spot worked very well for me without any fatigue or strain and was still able to provide the Stax sound in a very convincing way.

One little quick side note, the headband provided is very essential to achieving what I’m talking about up above. Not sure how much it differs from the original design but this one adjusts and swivels to better fit the ear canal properly.   Is it completely comfort unnoticeable, no, but it does get to a point after what I assume is band stress break in, that you can listen for a few hours without much discomfort.  Pick the right size tips and you’re done.  Oddly just about the time the battery runs out, it’s time to take it off your head, go figure!   These are not all day workshop earphones so don’t think of them like that and you will be just fine.

So I’ll finish with, it’s not a cheap set up but then again no Stax are!  But you get a long way into the Stax presentation of music reproduction at a bargain price point especially when you consider no additional cost of adding an external dac.


----------



## Luvdac

purk said:


> I like my D10 and I think it sounds very good given its size.  It plays very very well with the Koss ESP950 and a little bright with the 009.  Agreed with others on getting better results with external DAC.  I have the TA-ZH1ES and the DAC out is good but not great.


Does it connect directly to koss esp950 or do I need an adapter?


----------



## purk

Luvdac said:


> Does it connect directly to koss esp950 or do I need an adapter?


Yes, you will need an adapter going from koss to stax, but it is very much worth it.


----------



## AudioCats (Nov 30, 2020)

does anybody have a picture of the internals of the D10?

Is it just a 252 with a DAC board plus a lithium battery pack? 3x 18650?


----------



## daytrader

AudioCats said:


> does anybody have a picture of the internals of the D10?
> 
> Is it just a 252 with a DAC board plus a lithium battery pack? 3x 18650?


At the cost of the D10, I sure hope not! 🥸


----------



## purk

AudioCats said:


> does anybody have a picture of the internals of the D10?
> 
> Is it just a 252 with a DAC board plus a lithium battery pack? 3x 18650?


Definitely not a 252 with a DAC board.  Justine mentioned an “Apex chip” to handle high voltage.  It is a decent sounding solution.


----------



## AudioCats

hmm, I didn't realize there is no longer a 252-sized table-top amp in the current Stax offering. 

Anyway, any photos of the internals? or is it a sealed unit?


----------



## purk

AudioCats said:


> hmm, I didn't realize there is no longer a 252-sized table-top amp in the current Stax offering.
> 
> Anyway, any photos of the internals? or is it a sealed unit?


Buy one and take it apart and post some pictures for all of us to enjoy please.  Joking aside I don’t know how to take it apart without special tools or service manual.


----------



## AudioCats

hah, I googled it again and this time the search returned some internal photos!

STAX SRM-D10 靜電「STAX」耳機放大器及USB音效卡耳放 圖集 「Soomal」 - 每日頭條 (kknews.cc)


----------



## daytrader

purk said:


> Buy one and take it apart and post some pictures for all of us to enjoy please.  Joking aside I don’t know how to take it apart without special tools or service manual.








This better work when I get it back togethe!  🎧


----------



## 6dj8

I just got the D10 today and connected to L700 and MacBook pro running Amazon Music HD.

Works very well at volume of 3 o'clock.  

Nice full sound that you would respect from STAX.


----------



## lsantista

Hi all

Got a D10+L700mk2 last week at the official local dealer (Edifier headquarters in my country). First night with it I was at a 110V city. Next day I went back to my hometown which is 220V. On that night, after a few hours using it connected via USB to my PC I noticed it was a lot hotter than the day before, and also there was static noise coming from right phone. Performed some tests (plugging in another wallet, another house, switched source to laptop, etc) but the static was there, usually louder as the D10 got hotter. Taking the micro USB cable either from the D10, from the source, or both did make things worse (using the analog conection did not affect the static). If I touched the body of the D10 (anywhere but its volume control) the static would go off. I suspected the problem was with the D10's micro USB input. Went back to the Stax dealer (110v city) and the noise wasn't there at first, but after some 40 minutes I could hear it again , though very low. One technician there said he could hear as well but on the left phone! They swapped the unit and I came back to my hometown and plugged in the 220-110V transformer and am listening for many hours without any static noise. However I do worry it will come back later, specially if I plugged it again directly on the wall (or line filter) at 220V as it gets a lot hotter. 
Did anyone experience such static noise with the D10?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lsantista

*another outlet, not another wallet

I moved this topic to the The Stax Thread III (page 1392) as it will be more visible there and Im not sure if the problem comes from the D10, the L700, my setup, etc, and others with EE HP can probably contribute/benefit.

Also, for those interested, other than for this issue I'm really happy with the D10/L700II combo. Yes, things were even better with the 700T (more bass control specially at higher volumes, more subtle highs, etc) , but I found the D10 quite enjoyable and transparent for the price. I also noted that with the D10, I could simply not hear differences between the L700 and 009S (other than the lower volume on the latter) but the L500 sounded like a smaller speaker compared to the L700, but with a vey similar signature.


----------



## etroze86

lsantista said:


> *another outlet, not another wallet
> 
> I moved this topic to the The Stax Thread III (page 1392) as it will be more visible there and Im not sure if the problem comes from the D10, the L700, my setup, etc, and others with EE HP can probably contribute/benefit.
> 
> Also, for those interested, other than for this issue I'm really happy with the D10/L700II combo. Yes, things were even better with the 700T (more bass control specially at higher volumes, more subtle highs, etc) , but I found the D10 quite enjoyable and transparent for the price. I also noted that with the D10, I could simply not hear differences between the L700 and 009S (other than the lower volume on the latter) but the L500 sounded like a smaller speaker compared to the L700, but with a vey similar signature.


You definitely have something odd going on. I know APOS was concerned about sending me the D10 while I was in Japan but I never had an issue with it. Plus the wall wart says it's good from 100v to 240v so you should be safe. I never had any static so I'm pretty positive you had a bad unit. Oh and it does get warm but not hot.


----------



## lsantista

thanks. Indeed when plugged in at 220v I could fry an egg on it, and it isnt even hot around here as it's winter now. So keep in mind that would be two consecutive bbrand new bad units, as they swapped mine for a new one. I live in Brazil and Stax just arrived here, they started selling D10 some 2 months ago and it is not clear yet how many people will experience such issues (most cities are 110v but I happen to live in a 220v one). At this time Im believing it is more of a design flaw with the D10's digital input that may be more obvious on some electric networks


----------



## etroze86

lsantista said:


> thanks. Indeed when plugged in at 220v I could fry an egg on it, and it isnt even hot around here as it's winter now. So keep in mind that would be two consecutive bbrand new bad units, as they swapped mine for a new one. I live in Brazil and Stax just arrived here, they started selling D10 some 2 months ago and it is not clear yet how many people will experience such issues (most cities are 110v but I happen to live in a 220v one). At this time Im believing it is more of a design flaw with the D10's digital input that may be more obvious on some electric networks


You can try a step down transformer to see if that helps with the heat.


----------



## daytrader (Aug 13, 2021)

lsantista said:


> thanks. Indeed when plugged in at 220v I could fry an egg on it, and it isnt even hot around here as it's winter now. So keep in mind that would be two consecutive bbrand new bad units, as they swapped mine for a new one. I live in Brazil and Stax just arrived here, they started selling D10 some 2 months ago and it is not clear yet how many people will experience such issues (most cities are 110v but I happen to live in a 220v one). At this time Im believing it is more of a design flaw with the D10's digital input that may be more obvious on some electric networks


Maybe Stax China(Edifier) is not as good as the products out of Japan?  You really shouldn’t be having these problems with the D10 or its power supply.  Your unit having issues 2nd time around is unforgivable in my book.  They were having similar problems with the D50 when first launched.


----------



## Lello999

Sorry for reactivating this thread again.
Got a D10 some days ago. I wanted to use it as a quick solution at my working desk. I tried to connect the D10 with my iPhone via micro usb to Lightning cable but it didn‘t work. I saw some did it here, what cable did You use? Any help would be great!


----------



## lsantista

Im using my Iphone with lightining to P2 (3.5) over the analog connector on the D10.works fine and almost same SQ, and used less battery according to most reports here, Ive never measured myself.


----------



## lsantista

lsantista said:


> thanks. Indeed when plugged in at 220v I could fry an egg on it, and it isnt even hot around here as it's winter now. So keep in mind that would be two consecutive bbrand new bad units, as they swapped mine for a new one. I live in Brazil and Stax just arrived here, they started selling D10 some 2 months ago and it is not clear yet how many people will experience such issues (most cities are 110v but I happen to live in a 220v one). At this time Im believing it is more of a design flaw with the D10's digital input that may be more obvious on some electric networks


BTW, I grounded the electrical wiring on the room where my headphone system is. Problem solved, no more "static" noise on the right L700ii. Many people guessed that adding the ground wire wouldn't solve it since the D10 has an internal battery. But the fact that the noise would always go off when I touched the amp always seemed to me to hint at the outcome. Of course I didn't go through all the trouble in the house just for stopping this noise. I added some "hi-fi ground wiring passive devices" and sound quality has noticebly improved, plus there is the protection to the system.


----------



## CH23

Hi all,

I have the D10 on loan right now, charged it up as it was empty.
The unit functions perfectly but there is one problem.

When the unit is turned off, I can hear it humming, somewhere near the line in port. If someone could see if they get the same result that would be great.

I get the hum with nothing attached to the unit, so no headphones, no other devices. 

Thanks,
-CH23


----------



## zenman0

CH23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have the D10 on loan right now, charged it up as it was empty.
> The unit functions perfectly but there is one problem.
> ...


I do not have a hum with my D10.  Given your description, I wonder if there's a problem with the power supply.

Dan


----------



## CH23

zenman0 said:


> I do not have a hum with my D10.  Given your description, I wonder if there's a problem with the power supply.
> 
> Dan


it was not connected to the power supply, so maybe battery management misfiring or something?

Normally i'd just screw it apart, but since this is not mine, I can't do that :X


----------



## lsantista

does touching the D10 with your bare hands make the humming stop? If so, refer to my post #87 above (do note I got some sort of noise even while not connected to power supply)


----------



## CH23

lsantista said:


> does touching the D10 with your bare hands make the humming stop? If so, refer to my post #87 above (do note I got some sort of noise even while not connected to power supply)


What you were experiencing is a ground loop, but my unit hums from within the thing itself, I don't have any headphone, usb lead, 3.5mm cable, or power cable attached. 

the hum does not go away when I touch it.


----------



## lsantista

sorry I cant help then. 
I tried in total three different D10 units, two of which I owned, at 110v and 220v plugs, but none had such hum


----------



## salgado

Hello,

This is an old thread but I'll try to ask here, has anyone used d10 with omega 007mk2? I know it works very well with lambda series, but I'm wondering if d10 would drive 007 properly.


----------



## lsantista

Im using it since August with both the D10 and an upgraded 007T. Yes I like the tube amp more, but other than max volume I find the differences minimal. As for volume, I agree with whats been said here: after circa 14pm in the volume knob, the D10 does little to low frequencies. But it is pretty listenable, and an easy to carry pack (I poste sodmewhere the 007ii case with the D10 inside for travels). it is *enough *for me  
If yor concern is more with max volume and you do like to listen a greater levels, then the D10 is probably not enough. For disclosure, Im yet to listen to the 007ii in a higher spec amp as they say only them can "drive 007 properly"


----------



## salgado

lsantista said:


> Im using it since August with both the D10 and an upgraded 007T. Yes I like the tube amp more, but other than max volume I find the differences minimal. As for volume, I agree with whats been said here: after circa 14pm in the volume knob, the D10 does little to low frequencies. But it is pretty listenable, and an easy to carry pack (I poste sodmewhere the 007ii case with the D10 inside for travels). it is *enough *for me
> If yor concern is more with max volume and you do like to listen a greater levels, then the D10 is probably not enough. For disclosure, Im yet to listen to the 007ii in a higher spec amp as they say only them can "drive 007 properly"



Thanks for sharing. I remember base in 007mk2 was really massive so if d10 does a little to it after 2pm on the volume knob then maybe it's not that bad  just kidding, but anyway it would be interesting to hear it.

I heard 007mk2 on 727ii and 700s - both seemed to drive them very well imo. What is the higher spec amp you are thinking of ?


----------



## lsantista

BHSE and the like. Ive never heard it, just repeating what Ive been told from 3 people that actually own the 007 mk I or II and swear it improves drastically with a nicer amp. I for one expect to test it with a kgsshv carbon within 2-3 months
Still the D10 is a very capable and portable amp I would only sell if Im really getting rid of my headphone gear


----------



## salgado

lsantista said:


> BHSE and the like. Ive never heard it, just repeating what Ive been told from 3 people that actually own the 007 mk I or II and swear it improves drastically with a nicer amp. I for one expect to test it with a kgsshv carbon within 2-3 months
> Still the D10 is a very capable and portable amp I would only sell if Im really getting rid of my headphone gear



Thanks again. By the way could you please share the link or name of the travell case you mentioned for d10+007 ? I think it my be helpfull for anyone who plans to use omegas with d10.


----------



## daytrader (Dec 30, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## daytrader (Dec 30, 2021)

daytrader said:


> Happy with my D10 as well, sounds really good when on complete DC.  I originally was using the D10 with my L700 until I got my 007tll.  The D10 drove them just fine.  I now use with my  003mk2 with the D10, it’s perfect for on the run… but it ain‘t no 007tll.


----------



## lsantista

salgado said:


> Thanks again. By the way could you please share the link or name of the travell case you mentioned for d10+007 ? I think it my be helpfull for anyone who plans to use omegas with d10.


shure, it's 007's own travel case, the D10 fits in a way it all becomes very snug and shake proof, plus there is space for some cables 
https://www.head-fi.org/threadgallery/the-stax-thread-iii.677809/
my pics are in the third line of most recent pictures


----------



## jazzgene

Been curious about the SR-003 MK 2 and finally bought one.  Really liking the sound.  More towards the 007mk2 sound than 009.  By the way, I know a lot of folks say the D10 can't drive the 007mk2 but for my ears, it is way loud enough.  I never go beyond 1 o'clock with the 007mk2.  As far as sound quality, my SRM-007tII amp is better.  Overall, for $240, the SR-003mk2 is a fun way to get Stax sound in a portable manner.


----------



## 6dj8 (Feb 3, 2022)

I have used the D10 with L700 and lambda sigma pro, on an iPad Pro with usb c connector, and I works very good.
Similar characteristic sound to my SRM 006s II with NOS RCA Clear Top tubes.
Great for music and streaming TV late at nite.
Could not be more pleased!
Also works very good off an iPhone 13 pro, with usb camera adapter connecter.
The D10 needs several chanrge/discharge cycles to break in and sound it’s best.


----------



## daytrader

jazzgene said:


> Been curious about the SR-003 MK 2 and finally bought one.  Really liking the sound.  More towards the 007mk2 sound than 009.  By the way, I know a lot of folks say the D10 can't drive the 007mk2 but for my ears, it is way loud enough.  I never go beyond 1 o'clock with the 007mk2.  As far as sound quality, my SRM-007tII amp is better.  Overall, for $240, the SR-003mk2 is a fun way to get Stax sound in a portable manner.


Agreed.  Almost same set up other than I use L700s compared to your 007mk2.  The overall performance of the 007tll is so good that I’ve wanted to do the mod offering but am so satisfied with the stock unit, I just don‘t want to mess with what I think is perfec.


----------



## purk

daytrader said:


> Agreed.  Almost same set up other than I use L700s compared to your 007mk2.  The overall performance of the 007tll is so good that I’ve wanted to do the mod offering but am so satisfied with the stock unit, I just don‘t want to mess with what I think is perfec.


The 007mk2 sounds so much better on the Carbon and BHSE though.


----------



## daytrader

purk said:


> The 007mk2 sounds so much better on the Carbon and BHSE though.


Way different price points so I’d think it should.


----------



## purk

daytrader said:


> Way different price points so I’d think it should.


Get the KGSSHV if you want to drive the 007 at a minimum or modded they 007TII or KGST will do a good job as well.


----------



## daytrader

purk said:


> Get the KGSSHV if you want to drive the 007 at a minimum or modded they 007TII or KGST will do a good job as well.


I’ve had conversations with our friend in Iceland. 😉


----------



## roofus

My Stax SRM-D10 has failed. It refuses to charge. I am pretty sure it is the amp itself the has failed and not the power supply. Perhaps the battery has crapped out. When I plug it into the AC, the charging lights go on in the unit but nothing happens. When I turn the unit it on, it is completely dead. 

Hay anyone else experienced this problem?

Since it is out of warrany, is it worthwhile to get if fixed or should I simply buy a new one? A repair would likely cost the best part of a new device.


----------



## daytrader

roofus said:


> My Stax SRM-D10 has failed. It refuses to charge. I am pretty sure it is the amp itself the has failed and not the power supply. Perhaps the battery has crapped out. When I plug it into the AC, the charging lights go on in the unit but nothing happens. When I turn the unit it on, it is completely dead.
> 
> Hay anyone else experienced this problem?
> 
> Since it is out of warrany, is it worthwhile to get if fixed or should I simply buy a new one? A repair would likely cost the best part of a new device.


Pretty sure if plugged into the AC and still not working at all then it might be dead unfortunately.  Open it up see if you can replace the batteries yourself, might work?   I’ve seen sourced batteries online from overseas I believe, if I can find the website I’ll post it.  Or else give Mike a call in NY at Stax.com. He’s super helpfu, has videos on youtube and is an official Stax dealer.


----------



## roofus

daytrader said:


> Pretty sure if plugged into the AC and still not working at all then it might be dead unfortunately.  Open it up see if you can replace the batteries yourself, might work?   I’ve seen sourced batteries online from overseas I believe, if I can find the website I’ll post it.  Or else give Mike a call in NY at Stax.com. He’s super helpfu, has videos on youtube and is an official Stax dealer.


Thanks! I will see if I can open it up. I will contact Mike at Stax.


----------



## droido256

I decided I like the srs-3100 so much I bought a combo of the sr-700 and the d-10. Given it’s a dac, is there a way to use this cable wise with the iPhone lightning? Or would I need to use the camera kit from the ifi black label? Is there a effective usb micro to lightning that will let the iPhone use the d-10 as a ampdac?


----------



## daytrader (Mar 18, 2022)

deleted.


----------



## daytrader (Mar 18, 2022)

droido256, I have this same set up, L700 with D10. I looked but never found a lightning to micro usb but certainly have another look around the internet as you never know.  I ended up with the Apple Lightning USB Camera Adapter plugged into the Stax provided cable. Worked very well.


----------



## droido256

daytrader said:


> droido256, I have this same set up, L700 with D10. I looked but never found a lightning to micro usb but certainly have another look around the internet as you never know.  I ended up with the Apple Lightning USB Camera Adapter plugged into the Stax provided cable. Worked very well.


Nice have the camera kit for idsd black


----------



## droido256 (Mar 24, 2022)

daytrader said:


> droido256, I have this same set up, L700 with D10. I looked but never found a lightning to micro usb but certainly have another look around the internet as you never know.  I ended up with the Apple Lightning USB Camera Adapter plugged into the Stax provided cable. Worked very well.


I tried the camera connection kit, and the Stax cable, the green light flashed, until I started a song, but no sound. The d-10 works fine in line out tho. When I can find it, I’ll try another cable see if it’s a possible bad cable. I have to say, the combo of the d-10 with the L700mk2 jeez. These sound good


----------



## lsantista

this setup works very well with my iPhone 7 as well through the micro usb in. A bigger / desktop DAC wouldn't, and the more expensive apple adaptor with the extra connection for charging would be required


----------



## droido256

unlike the fiio or the ifi, when I connect the d-10 to the iPhone via the camera connection cable, unlike before getting sound, but the iPhone’s volume control still works, and it’s sending sound into the d-10, but not sure if it’s actually bypassing the iPhone’s dac. Is the camera connection kit the right way to go? Or would I need to track down a lightning to micro usb cable?


----------



## daytrader

*As to the sound, The secret to the D-10 is running it on DC.  *


----------



## Luvdac

My D10 is up for sale. Seldom used, less than 20 hours on it. Europe wide shipping. Pm me.


----------



## droido256

daytrader said:


> *As to the sound, The secret to the D-10 is running it on DC.  *


Aka off the battery? Does Stax offer replacement batteries for these? For future knowledge.


----------



## NehPets

droido256 said:


> Aka off the battery? Does Stax offer replacement batteries for these? For future knowledge.


Whether it's battery, or via the mains adapter, DC is the only option - unless you modify it.


----------



## droido256

NehPets said:


> Whether it's battery, or via the mains adapter, DC is the only option - unless you modify it.


Oh oh I see what you mean. Yeah it’s dc through and through.


----------



## BlackSport350 (Oct 19, 2022)

lsantista said:


> does touching the D10 with your bare hands make the humming stop? If so, refer to my post #87 above (do note I got some sort of noise even while not connected to power supply)





lsantista said:


> does touching the D10 with your bare hands make the humming stop? If so, refer to my post #87 above (do note I got some sort of noise even while not connected to power supply)


I just unpacked my new D10 and it has the same low level hum audible through ear speakers that you reported. Even when not connected to a source or the power supply.

It goes away when you hold it in your hand.

I ran out of time to test it any further but it sounds like the only fix is grounding the housing.

What did you end up doing for this?

EDIT: Some quick diagnostics point to the issue being much worse with the power supply connected. It is also present with the unit in standby (off) and can be made better by wrapping the cable for the SR003 around your arm which changes the ground plane to some degree. 

What headphones were you using as I tend to wonder if that’s where the issue is coming from? I intend to try it with different headphones but don’t have any to test with until Friday.


----------

